# Starting IVF earlier than expected !!



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Hi Everybody
I have just had a letter from the ivf clinic bringing my next appointment forward! So me and my partner are signing all consent forms on 29th December then hoping to start treatment in early Feb! I have had 4 years of hell trying and now the time has come im soooo excited but nervous and scared too!
Me and Liam are also getting married next September so that would be all my dreams come true if i get to walk down the aisle pregnant!
Does anybody have any tips that i could do from now till starting treatment please?
Also is anybody else having treatment at Manchester St Marys?
Thanks and any opions is greatly appreciated
Love Carla xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Carla,
Well done on getting your appointment brought forward i yeah - Christmas is coming early !

The only tips I could provide at this stage is to treat your body as a baby making temple... yeah, have a blow out over Christmas and the New Year... but eat sensibly, take regular exercise, and take folic acid (at the very least), there are loads of pre-conception or conception multivitamins on the market... so it's worth starting to take your vitamins soon so that your body is in the best shape possible for treatment.

Have you had any checks / answers as to why you have miscarried?  I only ask, as my miscarriage was caused by fibroids, so that had to be dealt with before treatment began.  You just need to maximise your chances of success and eliminate anything that can hamper your efforts.

Liam should also think about his diet, exercise, and also take vitamins, getting his swimmers in tip top condition....you're in this together.

Going through treatment is exciting and nerve wracking, but it does place a lot of stress on you as a 'patient' and you as a couple, all I can say is, break down the treatment into smaller more manageable chunks, each one is a hurdle to get over, til you can reach the next step. Keep an open mind and think positively.

Here is a link to the Greater Manchester regional area, as there are links on there to St Marys - anything you need, please shout, we will be here for you every step of the way.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Hi Sheila

Thanks very much for replying , i really do apprecaite all advice at the moment ! I am so happy my appointment has been brought forward, it defo is a xmas present come early ! 

Yes i think i am just going to have a few last drinks over xmas then get on a complete detox ready for starting in Feb !! I have started taking folic acid and also got Liam some Zinc tablets. Do you think these are good for men? Also should i take the zinc as well as folic acid ?

They took some blood tests at my last appointment to see if my blood is too thick or something, and if this comes back as positve then there is medication they can put you on if i get pregnant ! 2 miscarriages, 1 ectopic and 2 operations for both tubes removed is the nightmare i have gone through in the past 4 years . Now i just need to stay hopeful for IVF and concentrate on me and Liam staying strong, because you are so right, we are both in it together.

I am sorry to hear about your loss too Sheia, miscarriages are the worst thing i have ever had to go through. May i ask were you are up to at the moment with your situation?

Thanks again for everything

Carla xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Awwww ignore me Sheila i am new to posting etc on this site so not sure how it properly works but i have just noticed that you now have a lovely little girl  COngrats and bet your are sooo happy!!  

Also i cant seem to find that link, it is probably me being dumb - sorry he

xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry Carla, it's me having a senior moment (I'm 41 and these moments get a lot more common these days ahaha) - I forgot to add the link (d'oh) - here it is my lovely.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=460.0

Drs do stipulate that folic acid is the minimum you should be taking, alongside a healthy varied diet. To be honest a lot of these vitamin supplements are very very similar if you read the ingredientsand their RDA (recommended daily amount). Personally I would advocate taking 1 supplement that has everything, as you have to be careful exceeding the RDA as this can do more harm than good....
I took Pregnacare and hubby took the male version - Wellman, we stockpiled them from Boots when they had their 3 for 2's and we racked up a ton of points too !

Dunno if Liam is open to sharing his emotions / feelings, but there is an area on here just for the lads - the Mens Room http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=89.0
some blokes can share the whole fertility experience with their partner, some can't share at all - but the option of being able to talk to other blokes is there - they're a lovely set of lads, I used to help volunteer there for a while.

Anything I can do to help - just shout - only too happy to do what I can to support you.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi carla welcome to ff  

How exciting, bet you cant wait for your appointment. Great when things happen sooner that you think  

I am due to start my d/r injections next week am so excited & scared.

We are also taking the pregnacare conception & wellman conception. I dont thnk you need any more vits as these have them all

This site is amazing, i am lost without it now.

I was just about to say Sheila where is the link  

Lots of love and good luck, keep up posted

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Thanks again Sheila i will have a proper look through that link that you have sent me tonight - this website looks so useful and good to talk to others than have or are going through the same things as me !! 
In regards to vits and stuff i might look into them that you have mentioned and see which are the bet, like you say if you can get 1 tab that does it all then surely that is better eh!
To be honest Liam is very shy and doesnt talk about his feelings that much, but i do know and i can tell that he is just as nervous as i am but excited too, it is a very scray thing to go through ! Liam has a child from a previous relationship which does make it hard for me sometimes but i love his little lad just like my own!
Thank you Beckyboo for your advice too and good luck with your treatment !! How soon after you start your period and request treatment do you have to start injections? 
There a re so many questions that go through your mind isnt there, i am so glad i have found this site  
Cheers Ladies 

Carla xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Carla, hope you are well?

I am on long protocol so i had to ring the clinic on day one of my period and then i start injecitons on day 21 which is this friday. So scared & excited lol its come round so quick !

So many questions you are so right, i am always thinking of things and there is normally someone here that can help  

Good luck hun & keep us posted

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Hey Beck Boo!! 

Yes i am good thank you apart from abit of the winter blue ha ! Hope you are well.

I will probably find out next week whether i will be on the long or the short protocol! So you rang on day 1 of your period then is your first appointment when you go to start the injections then? Or do you have any appointments before that?

Also do you have to inject every day?

Awww bet you are soo excited, i am not far behind you  I will keep everything crossed for you!

Good luck hunny! xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Hiya, im good too thanks  

We had 2 appointments before, the first was our initial consultation with the clinic, then the 2nd was the funding assessment for nhs. Then yup i rang on day one and my next app is on friday when i start injecting. Some clinics are different though and they will order your meds and hsow you waht to do beforehand, and then you just start on day 21. 

Yes have to inject every day upto 18th jan, then have baseline scan and start daily inj for stimms. Then eg w/c 30th Jan  

Thank you, i am so excited yes but now getting very nervous about the first injection  You wont be far behind me at all. Its great once you get the go ahead, all systems go  

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Aw good glad that you are ok too!

Oh i didnt realise that it was that longer after you start you period that you start the injections ! I thought it was pretty much straight away - me and Liam sign all the consent forms next Thursday so i will be asking all of these questions then  I cant wait to finally start treatment in the new year!! 

Keep me updated on your progress hun and best of luck again xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

If you do short protocol then its about on day 4 i think that you start, so if they put you on that then you wont have to wait as long. I dont know what the difference is, why some have long some have short. Have only spoke to the odd person on short.

Hopefully they will get you on your next cycle after you ahve signed your forms. FIngers crossed hun  

Thank you, i will do. Exciting !

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

oooo well i wonder what the difference is between the 2 then , another question for me to ask next week! Yes well i am hoping to start on my next period after we have signed the forms! Still doesnt really feel real that it is so close yet, nerve racking hey !!

Thinking of ya 

Lots of love C xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I was on a long protocol and was simply given a date to start treatment, which didnt fall on any particular day of my cycle - hoping you're all having a lovely evening.
Sheila


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Sheila !! Hope you are well xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

It doesnt seem real to me either its very odd. I never ever thought i would have to go through this

I remember 6 years ago my work colleague went through icsi so i was there through it all at work every day, and i said to her you are so brave i could never go through this. Didnt think i would be faced with it 6 years later. Amazing what you do when you have to isnt it.

How are you both today?

xx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Aw yes very true Becky !! It just shows you never to take things for granted too doesnt it !! When i was younger i always used to say that i never wanted to children and then ever since the day i started to try i have had nothing but grief and upset !! You start to lose hope and sometimes i think maybe it just isnt meant to be with me, but i am not prepared to give up on this. If there is 1 thing i truely dont give up on in llife it is going to be this !
I am not too bad today thank you, abit tiried and stressed out with work, but i will be ok once i am chilling at home tonight !
How are you today?
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh i know exactly what you mean. Out of me and all my friends when we were younger they all loved children and wanted loads but i was never like that. I always prefered animals   Its only the last 5 yrs ish that i have had the need. Now when i see a baby i fill up lol. And i have had thoughts that its my punishment for not wanting them in the past. 

We wont give up hun it will happen for us    

Soon be hometime  

Im good thanks, just had the last of my hubbys xmas pressies delivered so am all done now, just the food shop to go on friday. Not looking forward to that lol

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

aww thats mad because that is how i feel too exactly the same, it is me being punished for always saying i never wanted them!! The mind is a funny thing isnt it, and i do believe that some things arent meant to be but i know that i am meant to be a mother, i know that i will be the best that i can be !!!!!!!!!!!

Aw i wont give up for us either chick !!!

Yeah only 3 hours to go till hometime, seems like a long time away right now, especially when i am so tiried ha!

Oh you sound very organised, ive still got presents to buy, food shopping to get ( which im doing after work ) and housework to do - i stupidly offered to cook the xmas dinner for friends and family this year and im dreadind it haha - think i have put unwanted stress on myself but it will be ok, have to get my mum to help me out hehe xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Aww it will be worth the stress you will have a fab day, just think of how manic xmas day next year may/will be    

Im doing the food shop friday then housework saturday whilst hubby prepares the veg etc. He is the cook in our house   im doing the started and desert and he is doing the xmas dinner. We have got his parents, my mom &  step dad and my sister & her 2 daughters coming to us. Be fab though, love it  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

haha very true thats what i have to think - everybody has stress in life so its learning to deal with it in the correct way isnt it !! Especially if i may have a little baby here next year then there will never be a dull moment !
Aw you sound like you have a very helpful hubby and the cook - very good !!! Most i get off mine is chicken dippers haha but gota give it him for trying haha

I have my fiance, his best friend, my mum, my brother , Liams mum and Liams grandad!! Just want a relaxing smooth running day  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah he is a great cook, i hardly ever cook even though i can he just loves doing it. Sometimes i get frustrated and say let me be a proper wife and cook for you !! LOL. I would love to be a housewife and stay at home with the kiddies, him go out to work, like the old days used to be. Like our parents, that would be fab. That aint gonna happpen though lol. 

Sounds like you have a lovely day lined up  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

haha i try and get my hubby to be to do more like cooking and cleaning because is always say you cant expect it to be how it used to be in the olden days and stuff, but sometimes i think am i being a little bit mean and shud i do more for him like a good little wife should haha - you have made me think maybe i should now really because i know what you mean it is kind of nice isnt it looking after them 
Yeah xmas day will be lovely - i just hope my food is eeekkk !!
Your day sounds lovely too !! 
Are you working today ? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Hehe im old fashioned, dont believe in equality and all that   If hubby did any cleaning i would only go round after him doing it again or checking its done right lol, im a saddo  

Im sure your food will be yummy   Im soooo looking forward to xmas dinner !! Ive been watching my bmi so am really careful on what i eat at the mo. Once i start on friday and the clinic weigh me then i will let my hair down. Cant wait to eat and not worry about calories etc  

I am at work yeah, dead quiet though i did everything this morn so can get away with being on here lol, boss out all day today too  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

haha awww i wish i was more old fashioned but i just dont have the time to be - but if i didnt work and got the choice to stay at home with children then i think i would defo be the old fashoned wife!! 
You cant be worryin about calories and stuff at xmas hun, just have a few days were you dont think about it and enjoy yourself ! Can you drink when you start the injections? Or you just going to take it really easy?
Good when the bosses are out and you want a quite day isnt it  Ive got a couple of telephone interviews to do shortly with one of the bosses then hopefully rest of the day should fly by - just want cuddles today, i get dead emotional when i get stressed out and need hugs hehe xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

They say not to drink so i will be avoiding it. May have one glass of the fizzy stuff xmas day as i will only be 2 days in and i dont think it will do any harm but apart from that i wont have any   Im not a big drinker anyway, am more excited about eating lol

What time do you finish? Im on 4.30 finish this week, yay  

Aww    

Im always emotional always have been, but its even worse now. Dread what i will be like when on meds  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Aw yeah well i am going to do exactly the same really xmas and i havent started my injections or anything yet! But i really want to prepar myself and get ready fo starting hopefully in Feb - want to be fresh for then ! Im not a big drinker really and dont do it too often but when i do i probably drink too much so maybe i need to work on that  Cant handle the hangovers anyway ha!

I finish at 5  then i will be straight out that door today ha - 4.30 is a good time, miss all the tea time traffic hehe

Aww thank you for the hugs  Back to you too !!

I know i am going to be an emotional wreck on the meds ha! Lately tho i have been crying the most and getting emotional when ive been alone which may be a good thing, a cry does you good sometimes hey xxx

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

I think thats why i dont drink much, cant handle the hangover lol. And if i have a drink its always to the extreme lol

I walk to work, only live 2 mins away so traffic doesnt affect me, its fab  

There is nothing wrong with a good cry  

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

EEh you girls make me feel like a christmas wimp lol - Last year with it being Hannahs first, I wanted to cook my first 'family' christmas dinner, but at 10 months, most of it just went over her head anyway (yes including the food hahaha) .... this year though, we're off to my In-Laws for Christmas dinner, then doing the rounds of family and close friends.

I always wanted children, but it wasn't a 'major thing', but we never did anything to stop a pregnancy happening.  I suppose I got to 35 and thought it was too late anyway, but having the miscarriage at 36, something just clicked and the desperation hit me like a slegehammer.  There were two receptionists at work whose pregnancies were only 2 weeks apart and I jokingly asked to sit on the 'preggy chair'.  One of the girls laughed and said her's was an icsi baby from centre for life - and I could have been knocked down with a feather, as I was just about to start icsi treatment there too.    

A little drink or two over the festive period will do you the power of good.... you'll not feel you're missing out, and it migt help release any worries you have about beginning treatment.  I really missed my wine, so I bought an alcohol free version - which had the same look and taste, but there was nothing in there for me to worry about....and I took it to every party while I was pregnant too.

Hope you ladies can enjoy a relatively stress and worry free Christmas, but we'll be here to help and support you every step of the way xxx
Sheila


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Morning Sheila "!! Hope that you are well today !  AW bet you are looking forward to having xmas dinner cooked for you this year! I probably wouldnt be getting as stressed about it if it was just me and my partner , but i dont want his family or friends to think i am a rubbish cook if it all goes wrong! ha - i have kind of cheated tho and got most of it frozen from iceland hehe 
I can kind of relate to what your saying about the miscarriage making something click, because my first pregnancy was accidentental but once i got my head round it i thought how great it would be and how much i would love being a mummy!! Now i want it more than anything in the world!
I have tried the alcohol free beer before its not too bad is it , taste just like it and saves the hangover the day after hehe 
Thank you so much, hope you have a lovely xmas too !!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi ladies, im a bit late getting on today, boss been in all morning  

You will have a lovely relaxing xmas dinner then this year sheila, being cooked for  

Ive bought some non alcoholic mulled wine from m & s, its meant to be lovely apparantly. And im gonna get some shloer cos its on bogof at tescos  

Hope youre both good?

2 sleeps for me now  

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Hey Becky !!

Hope you have had a lovely morning ! Part from your bosses being in ! 

What is shloer is that wine or beer? Cuz i really dont want to go overboard and get too drunk this xmas so be nice to have different non alcoholic beverages as an option hehe  Think i might just have a glass or 2 of champagne with my partner !

How was your evening last night ? Good i hope!

My stressful day got worse but i am just taking things on the chin now, 2011 is nearly over and got lots to look forward to in 2012! IVF and Marriage ! 2 massive things in my life!

Woop woop 2 more sleeps for you 

A week till i sign consent forms and get all my questions answered hehe  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Only 2 sleeps - woo hoo Becky xxx

Fingers crossed that the New Year bring lots of lovely things to look forward to including lots of positive pregnancy tests - and I'll be around anytime for any last minute jitters and worries.
Hugs to everyone
Sheila


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey hun

My morning wasnt too bad even though he was here, having him lingering made me do some jobs i have been putting off lol, you know how it is, i feel better for doing them  

Shloer is like a posh pop   Fruity you can get it in a few flavours, its lovely i dont have it very often cos its a bit dearer than your normal stuff but i will get some for xmas. Yummy ! I will have a glass of fizz xmas day and thats it i think. Oh and maybe a baileys  

My evening was good thanks, i was lazy and did nothing   how about you?

Soon be 2012 hun and 2 fabulous things to look forward to   When are you gettign married?

I wont be on here after today   prob wont be able to get on 2moro as too many people will be lurking and then i break up from work till 3rd jan. Are you on ********? I cant access this site properly on iphone it doesnt like it but can keep up on ** if you are on there?

Im here till 4.30 totday though, boss gone now  

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Sheila     excited

How are you?

xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Thank you Sheila and hugs and kisses to you too, and thanks for being here for support ! I hope 2012 is a fab year for you also!
Glad that you have had a good morning Becky, i think mine has probably been my best so far this week.  Yeah know what you mean, im trying to get most of my work done today then i can have a lazy day tomorrow and half day Friday  
Oh i dint know it was pop! ha! My blonde moment there ! OOOO yes i cant believe i nearly forgot my baileys too!
MY evening was ok i guess, i went food shopping just to get home and realise i had left some bags of shopping still in teh supermarket ha, then caught up on houswork!
I am getting married in September next year in Cyprus hehe  Very excited and even more excited to think i may walk down the aisle pregnant!  
Yes i am on ** hun, you should add me and keep in touch with your progress !
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

The week will soon be over  

I nearly forgot about the baileys too   i must add it to my list later. 

Hope you didnt leave too much shopping at the supermarket? Or expensive stuff?  

Oh wow fab that will be amazing ! Guaranteed sunshine   Bet you cant wait for that !

I will pm you with my ** details hun

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh santa has been to ours today, I've got a lovely new back door - who wants boring perfume and foot spas anyway hahahhaa 

Becky if you need anything you can get me on ** hun, enjoy your last day at work - I'm glad I'm already on holiday - I've accessed my work e-mail (don't want to be bogged down with 5,000 offers of viagra!) and there has been an e-mail sent round from one of the bosses, the last day is a 'normal' work day and no-one is allowed an early finish - but if people want to take a half day they can take holiday/flexi - the big boss will be in the office til 5 and will no doubt be going round the offices wishing staff a merry christmas (aka being checked up on!) - Scrooge!

Nowt worse than waiting for those in power to get into the christmas spirit!!!

It's hubbys last shift tomorrow night, so we should get into the festive mood proper then - and crack open some tia maria 

Cdawson - I'm sure your Christmas lunch will be lovely and your guests will be very appreciative....and I'm sure you ladies will enjoy a lovely festive period, whatever your non alcoholic tipple - but a glass of bubbly won't do you any harm if you fancy it.... but oooh getting married in Cyprus - how lovely x  Although you' might have a little one to carry as hand luggage hahaha - fingers crossed xxx




Hugs to you all
Sheila


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Sheila, i will no doubt be messaging you on there at some point once i have started injections and dont know what i am doing or am in an emotional overload  

Sounds like its a good thing you have already finished then, we are hoping our boss lets us go early, we normally finish at abuot 3 on the last day but its normally the 23rd so i dont think we will finish thta much earlier. but we will all be in having nibbles and cakes so that will be good  

My hubby is at work fri 2-10 then he is back wed next wk till fri 6-2. Not much of a break but at least he has a few days off

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Becky I'm at your disposal hunnie, anything you need just drop me a line sweetheart - anytime via **.
Best wishes - 
Sheila


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

xxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello there!! 

Congratulations that is great news.... I am also in a similar place (been trying for nearly 5 years) and first IVF starts soon!

My only advise would be not to pressurise yourself too much... Try to be as positive and upbeat... and go about your life as normal... 

I would also really recommend going to an open evening (if your hospital does one) and get all the information you can. 

Keep us posted! all the best........ heres to a wedding dress with tummy size *maternity* - LOVE those!


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Hey Sparkly Shoes 

Aw thank you very much for that lovely and positive advice 

Good luck to you with your IVF, when are you starting ?

Yes there are a few open evening's coming up actually so think i may go along defo!!!

fingers crossed i do have a little bump on my weddng day hehe  xxx


----------

